

Show HN: Giving Away Education for Free - DevFactor
http://www.devfactor.io/

======
MegaLeon
The landing page doesn't give away much. What are its features? What
advantages compared to similar solutions like codeacademy / etc? Are the
videos linked from the same people (they are branded devcast)?

